# Καπάκι



## Ancolie

"…το ίδιο χάλι είχε ο δρόμος, στα τελευταία μάλιστα ήρθε καπάκι κι ένας κακομοίρης άστεγος, εκεί στη άκρη"

Ταλαντεύομαι…Θα μπορούσε να έχει τη σημασία του slang.gr 3 ? ( κάποιος του Κ.Α.Π.Η ) ή…κάτι άλλο ;


----------



## Perseas

Το «καπάκι» έχει και αυτή τη σημασία:  _αμέσως μετά, ακριβώς μετά_. (Ανεπίσημος λόγος).


----------



## Ancolie

Ναι, το είδα, αλλά, σʹαυτή τη πρόταση, δεν υπάρχει κάτι πρώτο...


----------



## Perseas

Ίσως «ακόμη, επιπλέον».


----------



## Eltheza

Perhaps it's a bit like in English, "He/She came _on the spot_ i.e. immediately" (?)


----------



## Ancolie

Thank you, Eltheza !


----------



## velisarius

I think it's as Perseas says: << Ίσως «ακόμη, επιπλέον.>>

"Lately there was also a poor homeless person..."


----------



## Iraklakos

Συμφωνώ με τον velisarius. Συνήθως μάλιστα αναφέρεται σε ανεπιθύμητες καταστάσεις.

Στο slang.gr θα το βρείτε στον όρο «στο καπάκι» (η 2η σημασία): http://www.slang.gr/lemma/3963-sto-kapaki


----------



## Eltheza

Perhaps it's a bit like, 'on top of that....'?

http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/on+top+of+that


----------



## Iraklakos

I thought about it too... (even looked it up in the same dictionary). It is indeed a bit like that (though the given example sounds better with "σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό")


----------



## Ancolie

Διάβασα "στο καπάκι" στο σλανγ αλλά δεν δίνουν καμία σημασία !


----------



## Iraklakos

Βασικά αναφέρομαι στη δεύτερη κατά σειρά ερμηνεία (η πρώτη όντως δεν λέει κάτι ουσιαστικό), η οποία είναι η εξής (παραθέτω αυτούσιο το κείμενο):
*2. στο καπάκι*
Συνεχόμενη ανεπιθύμητη συγκυρία.

*ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ*
- Σήμερα πρέπει να με μάτιασε κάποιος. Αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται.
- Τι έπαθες;
- Έχασα το πορτοφόλι μου και εκεί που το έψαχνα στον δρόμο όπου φανταζόμουν πως θα τό 'χα χάσει, έρχεται καπάκι και με χτυπάει ένα μηχανάκι.


----------



## Ancolie

Νομίζω πως εμείς οι Γάλλοι, λέμε · pour couronner le tout.


----------



## Eltheza

pour couronner le tout > to crown it all :

http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/to-crown-it-all


----------



## Perseas

Χωρίς να αποκλείεται εντελώς η εκδοχή του "crown it all", θεωρώ ότι το «καπάκι» δηλώνει περισσότερο τη διαδοχή, τη συνεχόμενη συγκυρία, όπως αναφέρεται και στην απάντηση του Iraklakos (#12).


----------



## Αγγελος

Ancolie said:


> Ναι, το είδα, αλλά, σʹαυτή τη πρόταση, δεν υπάρχει κάτι πρώτο...


Υπάρχει. Ο δρόμος είχε _ήδη _το χάλι του (που μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι ήταν χαλασμένη η άσφαλτος, εγκαταλελειμμένα ή μουτζουρωμένα με γκράφιτι πολλά σπίτια, κλειστά τα μαγαζιά...). Επιπλέον, τώρα εμφανίστηκε κι ένας άστεγος.


----------



## Ancolie

Κατάλαβα. Καπάκι = επιπλέον, όπως το λες, και μία …"συνεχόμενη ανεπιθύμητη συγκυρία" δυσαρεστών πραγμάτων


----------



## kaloua

Ancolie said:


> Νομίζω πως εμείς οι Γάλλοι, λέμε · pour couronner le tout.



That's good! In English we say, "to cap it off."


----------

